# Pinion AM



## Oldboy65 (28. Februar 2012)

Hat es schon jemand geschaft ein Pinion AM mit mind. 2,35" Reifen, 36er Gabel und Kettenführung unter 15 KG aufzubauen?

Der Rahmen ist ja mit seinen 6,3 KG ziemlich schwer. Deswegen frage ich. Ein absoluter Traum wäre < 15 KG mit Coil-Dämpfer. Aber wohl nicht machbar solange kein Endurorahmen aus Karbon zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## sluette (28. Februar 2012)

wie soll das gehen? die ersten pinions werden erst im april ausgeliefert.
ich glaube 15kg sind machbar, auch mit stahlfederdämpfer. kommt auf dein budget an. aber carbonframes wirst du hier wohl (und hoffentlich) nie finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir keine sub 15 mit vorstellen....zumindest nicht wenn du artgerechte parts verbaust und nicht vor hast um die 10 kilo's auszugeben


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Februar 2012)

Mit Kettenschaltung sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mit Kettenschaltung sollte das kein Problem sein


 
Irgendwann musst auch DU mit der Technik gehen ALter Mann


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Februar 2012)

Ne, ich gehörte ja nie in der Schule zu den Langhaarigen D), die sich für Mathe und Physik interessiert und in ihrer Freizeit Lego Technik optimiert haben ... 

Ich bin da von der einfacheren Sorte, wie Du ja weisst ... 

Solange es Chris King gibt, werden Getriebebikes nie meine Welt werden, allein der Leerweg beim Antreten ist ja wie im Mittelalter ... 

Spass beiseite: Habe gestern genau das Gespräch mit einem Kollegen darüber geführt, da kamen wir auch auf die Schulzeit und er hat mir dies bestätigt. Der steht auch auf Hammerschmidt, Rohloff und Getriebe, ist heute Inschenööör, für mich meine klischeehafte Zielgruppe für diese Techniken


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2012)

mein Pinion AM hat auf der Excel-Liste momentan gut 14kg
und wird für meine 75kg kompromisslos sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Februar 2012)

Mit welchen Teilen?


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2012)

Lefty MAX mit Titancoil, Monarch Plus, Reverb, Hope X2, Stans Flow 650B, 2.35er Nevegals, Time X-Roc, etc


----------



## Oldboy65 (28. Februar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> mein Pinion AM hat auf der Excel-Liste momentan gut 14kg
> und wird für meine 75kg kompromisslos sein.



Von Excel-Tabellen halte ich nicht viel. Da meistens die Gewichtsangaben nicht zu 100% stimmen oder man einfach das Trockengewicht (ohne Schrauben, Lack oder Betriebsmittel) angegeben wurde.

Meine aufgebauten Enduros waren bis jetzt immer alle ca. 1 oder 1,5 KG schwerer als in der Exceltabelle gelistet.


@sluette

Keine Ahnung das wusste ich nicht. Dann heißt es wohl warten bis jemand der Vorreiter ist. Coil-Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder muss nicht sein. Eher mit Titanfeder.


@trailterror

Ob das Rad nun 6.500 oder 9.500 Euro kostet spielt ja wohl große keine Rolle, wenn das Gewicht mit artgerechten Teilen unter 15 KG bleibt.

Dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben, als ein 17 oder 17,5 KG Enduro für 6.500 Euro da stehen zu haben. Da macht ein AX mit Rucksack, Tragepassagen und ordentlichen Steigungen auf Dauer garantiert keinen Spaß mehr. Dann wird das 17,5 KG Enduro, wie in meinen Fall, schnell wieder veräußert.


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2012)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Von Excel-Tabellen halte ich nicht viel.



wer nicht wiegen kann und Teile vergisst ist schnell mal daneben, aber 1kg ist mal ne Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldboy65 (28. Februar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> wer nicht wiegen kann und Teile vergisst ist schnell mal daneben, aber 1kg ist mal ne Ansage!



Ich habe mit einer Federwaage gewogen und das Gewicht der Teile genau recherchiert und auch keine vergessen. Das bringt nichts. Wenn Du die ganzen Teile außer dem Rahmen schon gekauft und gewogen hast, dann ist das natürlich was anderes. Wobei dann noch die Frage bleibt ob der Rahmen mit Schrauben usw. in Deiner Größe ( M ?) wirklich nur 6,3 KG wiegt.


----------



## sluette (28. Februar 2012)

man muss schon penibel messen damit das ergebnis in der realität passt. bei meinen planungen habe ich um gut 350g daneben gelegen. die kiste ist aber mit 14,02kg immer noch superleicht für ein AM.

mit der lefty habe ich null erfahrung, dachte aber die geht nur bis 140mm federweg. den monarch plus hätte ich bei unter -5°C am liebsten rausgeschmissen und die X2 sehe ich auch bei 75kg fahrergewicht, an so einer karre und bei artgerechtem einsatz, fehl am platz.

naja, du wirst berichten und wir sind gespannt, viel spass auf jeden fall.


----------



## US. (28. Februar 2012)

Hier gibts doch schon ein gewogenes Komplettbike.
15,3 kg ohne Pedale und ohne Verstellsattelstütze.
Luftdämpfer und Moutainking.







Wie da ein 14kg Bike aussehen soll interessiert mich auch.

Zum Wiegen:
Hatte höchstens 100g Differenz zw. gewogenem Gesamtgewicht und Einzeladditionen. Wenns mal doch mehr war, hatte ich immer irgendwas vergessen 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Harry-88 (28. Februar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Hier gibts doch schon ein gewogenes Komplettbike.
> 15,3 kg ohne Pedale und ohne Verstellsattelstütze.
> Luftdämpfer und Moutainking.
> 
> ...



also schnell bei 15.9 kilo  denke 15.5 sind machbar ohne jetzt carbon zu fahren, so wie das orangene porjekt AM was bei 13,xx kilo´s lag !

mein Am hat mi Reverb stabilen parts "nur" 14,6kilo


----------



## pillehille (28. Februar 2012)

wenn man anstelle der Lyrik eine Revelation in das Vorführbike bauen würde, dann sind die >15kg sicher machbar

Ich hingegen würde das Bike aber mit Lyrik fahren und mir zusätzlich noch eine Reverb verbauen...

Wer hat die 15kg eigentlich als magische Grenze festgelegt?


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2012)

der Threadersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> mit der lefty habe ich null erfahrung, dachte aber die geht nur bis 140mm federweg. den monarch plus hätte ich bei unter -5°C am liebsten rausgeschmissen und die X2 sehe ich auch bei 75kg fahrergewicht, an so einer karre und bei artgerechtem einsatz, fehl am platz.
> 
> naja, du wirst berichten und wir sind gespannt, viel spass auf jeden fall.



meine MAX geht bis 144mm, deshalb hab ich auch den AM Rahmen und 
nicht Enduro. Ich will nicht mehr Federweg.

Bei -5° bin ich selten unterwegs.

Die X2 werd ich mit 203 und 183er Scheiben Fahren. Die reicht für mich.


----------



## c_w (28. Februar 2012)

Der "AM" Rahmen in der Heliuspalette waere das AC... das AM ist reines Enduro. Das AC wuerde auch weitaus besser zur 140er Gabel passen, sag ich mal.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Februar 2012)

Ich finde ein AM mit 150 Gabel auch interessant... Die 150 geht aber auch beim AC, oder?


----------



## manurie (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin da echt ein wenig Laie, was die Fahrbarkeit von verschiedenen Gabeln und Grössen und den daraus resultierenden Lenkwinkel betrifft.
Das AM ist für 160/170mm Federweg und kann ne um 25 mm längere Gabel wie das AC verbauen, das passt zu dessen Geometrie. Man kann auch ein AC mit ner 170er fahren und das AM mit einer 150er, aber wer will das schon.
Beim AM wäre ne kürzere Gabel eher machbar, wie beim AC ne längere Gabel. Man kann zb. von ResetRacing nen höheren Gabelkonus ordern um eine kürzere Gabel mit weniger Federweg zu verbauen, aber dafür kauft man sich kein AM, sondern ein AC. 

Federwege, Einbauhöhen und optimaler Lenkwinkel sind immer dynamisch zu betrachten, da sich das im Betrieb ständig ändert.

Mit Laie meine ich, ich fahre erst seit September 2011 MTB und das mit nem Hardtail, mein AM von Nicolai befindet sich ja noch im Aufbau.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Februar 2012)

@zingel
hast du dir nicht ein fanes bestellt?


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2012)

ach Schande! bin über die Suche ausversehen bei den Nicolaianern gelandet 
natürlich hab ich ein Fanes bestellt! "duckundweg"


----------



## Oldboy65 (28. Februar 2012)

Sobald Ihr eure Pinions aufgebaut habt, bitte wiegen und berichten 


Danke.

Wann werden die Rahmen ausgeliefert, Anfang oder Ende April? 
Finde ich übgrigens ziemlich spät.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Februar 2012)

zingel hier ist doch das nicoblei forum. 14 kilo fürs pinion am wären schon arg optimistisch


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. Februar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> also schnell bei 15.9 kilo  denke 15.5 sind machbar ohne jetzt carbon zu fahren, so wie das orangene porjekt AM was bei 13,xx kilo´s lag !
> 
> mein Am hat mi Reverb stabilen parts "nur" 14,6kilo



Mit artgerechter Ausstattung, die auch 2-3 Saisons überlebt gehe ich von 16,5 bis 17 kg aus ohne dass viel Speck auf den Rippen ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## 2MXTB (2. März 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> mein Pinion AM hat auf der Excel-Liste momentan gut 14kg
> und wird für meine 75kg kompromisslos sein.



Dito. 
Geplant sind aktuell: BOS Deville 160, BOS Vip'R, Hope Naben und Bremse + ZTR Flow Tubeless mit Fat Albert.

Aber mit einem CCDB, und vor allem Coil, wird's wohl nix mit <15. Aber bis nicht die ersten Aufbauten mit Beweis auftauchen ist und bleibt es Theorie ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldboy65 (2. März 2012)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Dito.
> Geplant sind aktuell: BOS Deville 160, BOS Vip'R, Hope Naben und Bremse + ZTR Flow Tubeless mit Fat Albert.
> 
> Aber mit einem CCDB, und vor allem Coil, wird's wohl nix mit <15. Aber bis nicht die ersten Aufbauten mit Beweis auftauchen ist und bleibt es Theorie ;-)



Genau alle Theorie ist grau.....


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. März 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> mein Pinion AM hat auf der Excel-Liste momentan gut 14kg
> und wird für meine 75kg kompromisslos sein.


 

Du baust sowohl Fanes mit Pinion als auch eine AM mit Pinion auf ?

Ich freue mich schon auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## dr.juggles (7. März 2012)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Du baust sowohl Fanes mit Pinion als auch eine AM mit Pinion auf ?
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Ergebnisse



ließ mal post 22 auf der letzten seite 

obwohl bei der anzahl bikes die der schlingel äh zingel hat...


----------



## Schoschi (23. März 2012)

Pinion wirbt gerade weitere Mitarbeiter für die Firma an, es geht aufwärts.....
Müsste doch bald mal das erste Serienhelius zu bestaunen geben, aber irgendwie dringt da noch nix nach aussen......


----------



## nicolai.fan (23. März 2012)

die ersten werden erst im Mai zusehen sein !


----------



## M8184 (25. März 2012)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> die ersten werden erst im Mai zusehen sein !


 
Wieso das? Gibts Probleme bei der Getriebeauslieferung?


----------



## nicolai.fan (25. März 2012)

Ja


----------



## sluette (26. März 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> ...Das AM ist für 160/170mm Federweg und kann ne um 25 mm längere Gabel wie das AC verbauen, das passt zu dessen Geometrie. Man kann auch ein AC mit ner 170er fahren und das AM mit einer 150er, aber wer will das schon...



ich verlass mich mal auf Nicolais aussage dass die geo vom AM Pinion 100% identisch mit der des "standard" AM ist. also sollten hier auch die gleichen regeln / erfahrungen gelten.
schaut euch mal die ganzen AMs threads hier an, es gab zahlreiche versuche und ansätze kürzere gabeln (Revelation, DT150er, etc) zu verbauen. und immer war das ergebins natürlich ok (würe ja keiner zugeben), schlussendlich landete aber immer eine 160er gabel drinn. also ich würde mir da keine illusionen machen und auf die herstellerempfehlung hören, kann ich aus eigener erfahrung mit dem momentan zweiten AM und dem vierten gabelversuch nur zu raten.


----------



## Oldboy65 (27. März 2012)

Tja dann heißt es wohl warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potstom (30. März 2012)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Tja dann heißt es wohl warten.



...ihr macht mir Angst. Ich verlasse mich fest auf den zugesagten Liefertermin KW27...


----------



## c_w (30. März 2012)

Glaubst du doch selber nicht... selbst bei "einfachen" Rahmen, die nicht von Fremdzulieferern abhängen, kannste mal schnell 2, 3 Wochen draufrechnen.


----------



## sluette (30. März 2012)

naja, gibt auch genug beispiele wo du locker 2-3 wochen abziehen kannst.


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. April 2012)

Hallo Pinion Freunde,

welche Naben fahrt Ihr in Euren Pinion Bikes? Oder besser, wollt Ihr inn Zukunft fahren?

Ist auch jemand dabei, der eine Single Speed Nabe in Erwägung zieht?

Wenn ja, welche?


Danke.

Gruß
100 Oktan


----------



## 30juergen58 (7. April 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Hallo Pinion Freunde,
> 
> welche Naben fahrt Ihr in Euren Pinion Bikes? Oder besser, wollt Ihr inn Zukunft fahren?
> 
> ...






http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/NABE/-1G-GRAVITY/Singlespeed-HR-Nabe-schwarz-32L::463.html


----------



## sluette (7. April 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> ...der eine Single Speed Nabe in Erwägung zieht?...



das pinion getriebe hat doch einen freilauf, da würde ich mir eine stabile fixie nabe wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (8. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> das pinion getriebe hat doch einen freilauf, da würde ich mir eine stabile fixie nabe wünschen.



Dann läuft die kette aber immer mit, das ist mist.


----------



## sluette (8. April 2012)

guten morgen, gönnen deine kinder dir auch keinen schlaf  ?

mitlaufende kette gibt's beim nucleon doch auch und das hat sich nicht als nachteil herausgestellt. ich sehe da eher den vorteil daß an der HR nabe der abstand der nabenflansche optimiert und symetrisch eingespeicht werden kann.


----------



## Schoschi (8. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> guten morgen, gönnen deine kinder dir auch keinen schlaf  ?
> 
> mitlaufende kette gibt's beim nucleon doch auch und das hat sich nicht als nachteil herausgestellt. ich sehe da eher den vorteil daß an der HR nabe der abstand der nabenflansche optimiert und symetrisch eingespeicht werden kann.



Naja, das kann man leider net miteinander vergleichen. Mein Nucleon braucht man keinen Kettenspanner. Der wird beim Pinion wahrscheinlich hinter dem vorderen Kettenblatt sein. Ne Kettenführung damit oben die Kette nicht runterspringt brauchste auch noch. Beim Testrad ist die einigemale abgesprungen. Und gerade wenn die Kette mitläuft wenn du berab wo runterbügelst wird sie dann runterfallen. Durch den Kettenspanner wird die Kette nun mal schlackern. 
Stell dir vor die Kette verhakelt sich vorne irgendwie oder will irgendwo hin wo sie nicht hinsoll und das Hinterrad ohne Freilauf würde immer weiter drehen, dann schepperts irgendwo gewaltig. 
Freilauf hinten auf jedenfall ein Muß.
Weiß auch nicht warum der Prototyp vorne einen Freilauf hat. Vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr.


----------



## M8184 (8. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> guten morgen, gönnen deine kinder dir auch keinen schlaf  ?
> 
> mitlaufende kette gibt's beim nucleon doch auch und das hat sich nicht als nachteil herausgestellt. ich sehe da eher den vorteil daß an der HR nabe der abstand der nabenflansche optimiert und symetrisch eingespeicht werden kann.


 

Ne ich war saufen 

Abgesehn davon hat Schoschi schon so ziemlich alles gesagt was es zu sagen gibt zum Freilauf


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. April 2012)

Ich hatte es schon ein paar mal geschrieben, fahrt erst mal ohne Freilauf und merkt wie Problemlos das funzt, selbst mit Kettenspanner am viergelenker.

Sämtliche negativ Kritik daran basiert auf Ahnungslosigkeit oder schlechten Kettenspannern.

Ich fahre am GB2 von Anfang an ohne Freilauf und mit Kettenspanner.


----------



## sluette (8. April 2012)

danke, davon würde ich ausgehen wenn ich mir ein nucleon / pinion kaufe. das wäre neben den ganzen anderen vorteilen mit ein grund warum ich mir sowas anschaffen würde.


----------



## M8184 (9. April 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon ein paar mal geschrieben, fahrt erst mal ohne Freilauf und merkt wie Problemlos das funzt, selbst mit Kettenspanner am viergelenker.
> 
> Sämtliche negativ Kritik daran basiert auf Ahnungslosigkeit oder schlechten Kettenspannern.
> 
> Ich fahre am GB2 von Anfang an ohne Freilauf und mit Kettenspanner.


 

Was ist denn der Vorteil einer Singlespeed Nabe ohne Freilauf gegenüber einer mit Freilauf?


----------



## Die_Allianz (9. April 2012)

Leerweg. Komplexität. Gewicht. Zuverlässigkeit


----------



## Schoschi (9. April 2012)

Da scheiden sich mal wieder die Geister!
Aber gibts nen konkreten Vorteil wenn der Freilauf vorne ist? Gibt doch gute Singlespeednaben mit Freilauf! Vorne dafür starr. Das wär doch wohl die eleganteste Lösung oder etwa nicht.......


----------



## M8184 (9. April 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da scheiden sich mal wieder die Geister!
> Aber gibts nen konkreten Vorteil wenn der Freilauf vorne ist? Gibt doch gute Singlespeednaben mit Freilauf! Vorne dafür starr. Das wär doch wohl die eleganteste Lösung oder etwa nicht.......


 
Ja das WÄRE die eleganteste Lösung, laut Internet hat das Getriebe aber auch einen Freilauf. Also hat man so 2 Freiläufe. Was den Leerweg vermutlich noch etwas erhöht.

Das ist mir aber immernoch lieber als eine mitlaufende Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (9. April 2012)

Die_Allianz schrieb:


> Leerweg. Komplexität. Gewicht. Zuverlässigkeit



Den ersten Punkt würde ich ja noch einsehen, aber wieviele defekte Freiläufe hattet ihr in den letzten Jahren?

Das Ganze wurde hier im Nicolai-Forum bereits diskutiert... Der Punkt mit der eingeklemmten Hose zwischen Kette und Kettenblatt hat mir die Entscheidung leicht gemacht


----------



## Die_Allianz (9. April 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Den ersten Punkt würde ich ja noch einsehen, aber wieviele defekte Freiläufe hattet ihr in den letzten Jahren?


keinen. das sind auch nicht meine persönlichen ansichten, nur die Punkte die mir auf Anhieb eingefallen sind.

Und was nicht da ist (Freilaufmechanik), kann nicht kaputt gehen. Das lässt sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren


----------



## sluette (9. April 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> ...laut Internet hat das Getriebe aber auch einen Freilauf...



ich bin kein getriebespezialist, aber ich glaube ohne freilauf geht das nicht. ne hammerschmidt hat auch einen. 
ich weiß nicht, für mich war das von anfang an klar, wenn pinion oder gboxx dann nur mit fixie nabe und mitlaufender kette. Ich habe da aber keine persönliche erfahrung und lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goegolo (10. April 2012)

Gibt es Auswirkungen auf den Schaltvorgang, wenn die Kette kontinuierlich mitläuft?


----------



## Piktogramm (10. April 2012)

Bei Konstrukten mit Kettenspanner kann nach einem Sprung/Hopser der Kettenspanner die Spannung auf der Kette immer mal wieder einen Moment lang weg. Wenn gleichzeitig das Hinterrad aufsetzt und "schlagartig" beschleunigt zieht es die Kette dann in die völlig falsche Richtung. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung so genau beobachte ich meine Kette nie


----------



## Dutshlander (10. April 2012)

http://www.ingeartec.com/Accueil 

haben die doch auch gelöst oder?


----------



## sluette (10. April 2012)

mein französisch beschränkt sich auf die fünfte und sechste klasse und liegt gut 28 jahre zurück... was steht da???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich bin kein getriebespezialist, aber ich glaube ohne freilauf geht das nicht. ne hammerschmidt hat auch einen.
> ich weiß nicht, für mich war das von anfang an klar, wenn pinion oder gboxx dann nur mit fixie nabe und mitlaufender kette. Ich habe da aber keine persönliche erfahrung und lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hammerschmidt hat hinten ja auch Ritzel und Schaltwerk, da kann man hinten auf den Freilauf nicht verzichten.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## sluette (10. April 2012)

ich meinte nicht den freilauf in der hr nabe sondern im getriebe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> http://www.ingeartec.com/Accueil
> 
> haben die doch auch gelöst oder?



Die haben ja auch keinen Spanner.

G.


----------



## la bourde (15. April 2012)

Im Trial "faehrt" man seit Jahren mit einem Freilauf vorne.
Es stoert keiner.
Das Gewicht ist so besser zentriert.

Zwei Freiläufe zusammen ist echt übel, der Leerweg wird ab und zu länger, und er ändert sich ständig, was ein komisches Gefühl gibt (wenigstens im Trial).


----------



## sluette (16. April 2012)

la bourde schrieb:


> Im Trial "faehrt" man seit Jahren mit einem


----------



## Guy8rush (18. April 2012)

Was mich ja mal interessieren würde - unabhängig von der m.E. sehr wichtigen Freilauffrage - ist die Frage der Griffe: gibt es da schon eine Lösung? Passen die "Rohloff-griffe", oder gibt es eine spezielle Lösung? Und gibt es z.B. die Möglichkeit, "Rolff 1" von tune statt des Originalgriffs zu verbauen?
So richtig was Neues erfährt man ja leider nicht, Alutech scheint da schon weiter zu sein...


----------



## sluette (18. April 2012)

ich habe übrigens letztens mal eine anfrage an pinion gesendet und wegen der fixie nabe nachgefragt. überraschenderweise hat da ein gewisser falco mille (brand communication) drauf geantwortet. demnach rät pinion von der verwendung einer fixie nabe ab weil die "_mitlaufende Kette nach unserer eigenen Erfahrung für einen zu starken Leertritt sorgt_". kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass der dabei geringer ist als bei der verwendung von 2 unabhängigen freiläufen aber egal...


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Mai 2012)

Momentan Totenstille bezüglich Pinion ?

Weiss jemand schon wann die ersten Bikes wirklich kommen ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (5. Mai 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> mitlaufende Kette nach unserer eigenen Erfahrung für einen zu starken Leertritt sorgt



Na dadurch dreht ja dein Freilauf auch immer lustig weiter und beim Antritt musste den erst mal wieder "einholen" bis er sperrt....oder so ähnlich..
Bin gestern mal so ein Hammerschmittradl gefahren, man merkts wirklich kaum mit den 2 Freiläufen. Und jemand der den Pinion Prototypen gefahren hat hat mir das Gleiche erzählt.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Mai 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Momentan Totenstille bezüglich Pinion ?
> 
> Weiss jemand schon wann die ersten Bikes wirklich kommen ?
> 
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578177
Kucksdu hier


----------



## sluette (5. Mai 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Na dadurch dreht ja dein Freilauf auch immer lustig weiter und beim Antritt musste den erst mal wieder "einholen" bis er sperrt....oder so ähnlich..
> Bin gestern mal so ein Hammerschmittradl gefahren, man merkts wirklich kaum mit den 2 Freiläufen. Und jemand der den Pinion Prototypen gefahren hat hat mir das Gleiche erzählt.



kommt halt drauf an welcher freilauf weniger widerstand hat.
ich habe die HS drei Jahre in meinem alten AM gefahren, du hast recht - man merkt's nicht. aber bei der HS brauchst du auch hinten eine kassette.


----------



## gfx (5. Mai 2012)

Oder hier:
http://pinion.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Mitteilung-zur-Erstauslieferung.pdf
Gruss, G.


----------



## potstom (8. Mai 2012)

...statt Ende Juni kommt mein Nicolai "frühestens September" also nach der Saison. Schlechter ist die Lieferperformance der amerikanischen Chinesen auch nicht. Sehr schade - keine gute Reklame!


----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2012)

Im september ist die saison doch nicht vorbei!

Ärger verständlich, aber heutzutage allgemein sehr gängig, und demnach zu erwarten


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Mai 2012)

Nicolai kann ja nix dafür und für ein MTB gibt es keine Saison.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ärger verständlich, aber heutzutage allgemein sehr gängig, und demnach zu erwarten



Völlig falsche Einstellung zu dem Thema Lieferuntreue. Ich glaub es wird langsem Zeit das nicht nur richtige Firmen Verzugsstrafen zahlen, sondern auch kleine Popelbetriebe.
Ich mein jetzt net Nicolai, sondern Pinion als Verursacher.
Besonders im Bikegewerbe müßten dann einige mal ihre Hausaufgaben machen.
Aber solange es geht zahlt halt der Endkunde die Rechnung

G.


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Mai 2012)

und Pinion schiebt die Verzugsstrafe auf den Zulieferer und der Zulieferer haut entweder das Produktionslos für Pinion ganz aus dem Plan oder aber schlägt das auf den Preis um was Pinion dann auf die Endkundenpreise drauf schlägt.

Keine Ahnung wo du so lebst, aber Vertragsstrafen sehr oft einfach nur doof. Und ach gottchen, mir Fahrrädern werden derart kleine Brötchen gebacken, dass man bei Zulieferern immer hinten ansteht. Da kommt dann ein Großer wie ZF, BMW, Audi, bosch & Co und kaufen ihre Produktionslose nach vorn. Das zahlt der nicht warten wollende Automobilkunde dann beim Endkundenpreis fleißig mit...


----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2012)

Jörg, das ist nicht meine einstellung diesbezüglich,; es ist lediglich ne feststellung. Indem ich die sachlage feststelle heisst nicht, dass ich dies gut finde, oder gar befürworte, gaaaanz im gegenteil!!

Ich bin sogar der meinung, dass so manch ein hersteller während aussagen über liefertermine bereits weiss, dass es verdammt schwer wird sie  einhalten zu können...gründe, warum sie das tun liegen auf der hand....klar, wäre ein solches vorgehen ne frechheit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> und Pinion schiebt die Verzugsstrafe auf den Zulieferer und der Zulieferer haut entweder das Produktionslos für Pinion ganz aus dem Plan oder aber schlägt das auf den Preis um was Pinion dann auf die Endkundenpreise drauf schlägt.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wo du so lebst, aber Vertragsstrafen sehr oft einfach nur doof. Und ach gottchen, mir Fahrrädern werden derart kleine Brötchen gebacken, dass man bei Zulieferern immer hinten ansteht. Da kommt dann ein Großer wie ZF, BMW, Audi, bosch & Co und kaufen ihre Produktionslose nach vorn. Das zahlt der nicht warten wollende Automobilkunde dann beim Endkundenpreis fleißig mit...



Ich würde ja ein Nicolai kaufen, mein Vertragsparter. Er muß es sich von Pinion holen und die von den Zulieferern. Wichtig ist nur das es bei mir ankommt
Ansonsten lebe ich da wo man länger arbeitet wenn man nicht rechtzeitig fertig wird.
Und wer billig arbeitet muß halt zweimal arbeiten wenn er es nicht auf die reighe bekommt...ist wie mit dem Werkzeugkauf.

@trailterror: Im Grunde genommen hab ichs von dir schon fast so aufgefasst... weil man es in der Branche großteils ja wirklich schon so sehen muß

G.


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Mai 2012)

Länger arbeiten ist gut 

Real wird es so sein, dass fast alles vom verfügbarem Kapitel welches Pinion da hat für den Auftrag beim Zulieferer eingeplant ist. Obwohl das enorme Summen sein werden, wird es für den enstsprechenden Zulieferer aber nur ein Produktionslos sein welches als Pausenfüller dient. Solang da größere Kunden mit Produktionslosen über einige Hunderttausend bis Millionen Euro vor der Tür stehen wird das Los von Pinion nicht abgearbeitet. Da kann Pinion nix dafür, viele Möglichkeiten den Auftrag anders zu vergeben wird es nicht geben* und das Geld das eigene Produktionslos durch Finanzkraft vorverlegen zu lassen bekommt man mit geschätzten 10 Leuten nicht mit ehrlicher Arbeit nicht zusammengetragen. Alles in allem darf man wahrscheinlich froh sein, dass überhaupt irgendwo das Geld herkam um die erste Charge Piniongetriebe fertigen zu können.
So also nochmal die Frage, wo genau lebst du bitte, dass du der Meinung bist, dass eine kleine Truppe durch ein Mehr an geleisteter Arbeit genügend Kohle beschaffen kann, um das Produktionslos nach vorn zu kaufen? Selbst bei kleinen CNC-Klitschen kann es gern mal passieren, dass man mit Kleinaufträgen 2-3mal hintereinander ne Nachricht bekommt, dass der eigene Auftrag verschoben wurde. Da helfen keine Vertragsstrafen kein nix. Wenn da Vertragsstrafen von 10% des Auftragsvolumen festgehalten sind werden die locker flockig bezahlt (das Geld kommt durch einen entsprechenden Auftrag locker wieder rein) und man darf warten und braucht auch kaum hoffen bei anderen Anbietern besser da zu stehen.
Teile die ich bisher habe fertigen lassen waren mit diesem Glück jedesmal gesegnet. Selbst Sachen die nur 20min Maschinenzeit benötigt haben wurden da um Wochen bis Monate zurückgestellt um nach der Maschinenüberholung als Testobjekte herhalten zu dürfen (sieht man denen nicht an, der Auftrag war aber als Pausenfüller 1a geeignet)


*Wenn es um präzise Stahlarbeiten geht, vielleicht gar mit geschmiedeten Stahlteilen hoher Präzision wird es ganz schnell ganz dünn und vor allem abartig teuer...


----------



## DocB (8. Mai 2012)

@Pikt. Genauso ist das. Beruflich bin ich aber auf der anderen Seite... Und wenn da so ein blöder Fahrradfuzzi meinen hochwichtigen Auftrag für die Automotive-Industrie blockiert, setzt es aber was - aber passiert nie, mein Hebel ist länger 
(und privat ärgere ich mich, so 'n Pinion hätt' ich auch gerne)


----------



## Oldboy65 (9. Mai 2012)

Tja Automobilzulieferer und Getriebe... Da ist man als Pinion wirklich nur ein Lückenfüller für ABM. Und wenn zur Teit keine ABM benötigt wird, dann wird halt verschoben.

Automobil und hunderttausende Euro?
Hey Leute das ist ja das Trinkgeld höher. Da geht es um hunderte Millionen bis zu einigen Millarden Euro.

Aber schön das der Thread noch lebt. Tja dann heißt es wohl warten.


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2012)

...und gerade wegen der 'normalität' solcher vorgehensweisen gehört es umso mehr angeprangert!

Es ist schlicht und einfach nicht korrekt; nach meinen prinzipien ist der finanzielle aspekt ein grund, eine erklärung, aber es dürfte eigentlich keine rechtfertigung sein!

Dass unsere geselschaft so tickt ist mir klar, ne sauerei ists trotzdem!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

Genau so seh ich das auch.

Es ist ein Grund, aber keine Entschuldigung das große Firmen/Aufträge eher an die Reihe kommen. Wenn man April als Ausliefertermin gesetzt hat, dann hat man im April zu liefern.
Wenn man von vornherein weiß das es nicht klappen kann, dann muß man seinen Termin von vornherein nach hinten verschieben...und wenn man eher fertig ist darf man auch eher liefern, wenn es Sinn macht 

G.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2012)

Was mich halt stört...

da sind in der Entwicklung helle Köpfe, die wissen wie der Hase läuft.

Dann bekommen sie den Liefertermin vom Zulieferer und verhalten sich
a) wie Teenager und kreischen vor Begeisterung bezüglich des tollen Liefertermins
b) professionell und geben bewusst Falschaussagen von sich

beides erhöht nicht mein Vertrauen in die Hersteller...


----------



## the-ed (9. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was mich halt stört...
> 
> da sind in der Entwicklung helle Köpfe, die wissen wie der Hase läuft.
> 
> ...



Was wäre denn die Alternative?
"Hey, uns wurde $Liefertermin genannt, aber der wird unter Garantie eh nicht eingehalten, deswegen können wir euch ums Verrecken nicht sagen, wann mit dem Produkt zu rechnen ist"

pah.


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2012)

Bitte fühlt euch nicht gegen das Schienbein getreten, aber ich glaube es fehlt hier einfach bisserl der Einblick, wie es im professionellem Umfeld abläuft. Wenn euch jemand das doppelte eures aktuellen Lohnes bezahlt, damit ihr sofort bei eurer Arbeit aussteigt, alle Vertragsstrafen in Kauf nehmt um eine neue Stelle anzunehmen will ich denjenigen sehen, der nicht sofort springt wenn die sonstigen Arbeitsbedingungen ansonsten gleich bleiben. Genauso in der Industrie, der Kunde ist König und wenn man sich die Könige aussuchen kann wird es der spendabelste von denen.


Das man anhand der eigenen genannten Lieferzeiten dann die Lieferzeiten vom Folgeprodukt fest macht ist auch nur logisch. Einen anderen Anhaltspunkt hat man nicht. Wobei im professionellem Umfeld klar ist, dass sich so ein Termin gern mal verschiebt und nur verbindlich ist, wenn es im Vertrag festgehalten ist (um sich feste Liefertermine zu erkaufen braucht es wieder richtig viel Schotter).

Das hier im MTB Kindergarten daraufhin losgeheult wird... spricht für sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

Ganau das ist das Problem im professionellen Umfeld...man schiebts auf die Professionalität das man sowas fehlerhaft machen darf

G.


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2012)

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/professionell

1. fachmännisch ausgeführt
2. kommerziell

Zur zeit läuft es also sehr professionell aus Sicht des Zulieferers. Längerfristige Profite sind nunmal wichtiger als ein kleiner Pausenfüllerauftrag...

Naja einige leben vielleicht doch noch im total verklährtem Sozialismus (wobei auch da Prioritäten gesetzt wurden...)


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2012)

@pikto

1. Unterlass doch bitte polemische pauschalaussagen wie "hier im mtb kindergarten"

2. Wenn du professionalität so definierst, bitte... Es sind für mich klare negative folgen des kapitalismus. es geht doch nur um den schice profit, der ökonomische aspekt diktiert das geschehen, natürlich auf kosten von ehrlichkeit und aufrichtigkeit, humanismus und offenheit. Existenzängste und probleme von 'partnern' gehen unter, sind den mächtigen völlig latte. Es wird nicht umgeschaut, hauptsache es geht einem gut...
Wenn du solche fast schon ausbeuterische egoistische züge als professionell und fachmännisch ansehen solltest, bitte schön. Meine welt ists nicht!

Und ein argumentà la 'so sieht die moderne welt nunmal aus' legitimiert nichts und rechtfertigt argumentativ/moralisch das ganze nach meiner prinzipienvorstellung auch nicht!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

@Piltogramm: Dann einigen wir uns einfach drauf, das zur herrschenden Zeit einfach was mit der Moral nicht paßt, bzw. das Moral unprofessionell ist

G.


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2012)

Moral? Ja was denkst du denn wieviele Arbeitsplätze eine große Zulieferfirma sichert? Es wäre eher unmoralisch längerfristig profitable Großaufträge hinten an zu stellen. Hängen doch an dem großem Auftrag wesentlich mehr Arbeitsplätze als an dem wahrscheinlich doch eher kleinem Auftrag. Es hätte nix mit Moral zu tun, wenn wegen dem nicht vorgezogenem Großauftrag einfach mal in der Automobilindustrie die Bänder still stehen und dem Zulieferer auf lange Sicht deswegen die Aufträge weg bleiben. Mit Aufträgen in Millionenhöhe sichert man hunderte von Arbeitsverträgen langfristig. Dagegen, auch wenn es total kaltherzig klingt sind die paar Hanseln bei Pinion nur Rauschen in der Statistik.
Wo die Moral darin besteht im Zweifelsfall hunderte Leutchen auf die Straße zu setzen oder aber für Lieerverzug beim kleinem Kunden pünktlich zu liefern...

Vor ist im professionellem Umfeld JEDEM bekannt wie der Hase läuft, damit sollte der Plan B und C immer umgehen können. Plan A klappt meist eh nicht umsobald die ganze Sache etwas komplexer wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Moral? Ja was denkst du denn wieviele Arbeitsplätze eine große Zulieferfirma sichert? Es wäre eher unmoralisch längerfristig profitable Großaufträge hinten an zu stellen. Hängen doch an dem großem Auftrag wesentlich mehr Arbeitsplätze als an dem wahrscheinlich doch eher kleinem Auftrag. Es hätte nix mit Moral zu tun, wenn wegen dem nicht vorgezogenem Großauftrag einfach mal in der Automobilindustrie die Bänder still stehen und dem Zulieferer auf lange Sicht deswegen die Aufträge weg bleiben. Mit Aufträgen in Millionenhöhe sichert man hunderte von Arbeitsverträgen langfristig. Dagegen, auch wenn es total kaltherzig klingt sind die paar Hanseln bei Pinion nur Rauschen in der Statistik.
> Wo die Moral darin besteht im Zweifelsfall hunderte Leutchen auf die Straße zu setzen oder aber für Lieerverzug beim kleinem Kunden pünktlich zu liefern...
> 
> Vor ist im professionellem Umfeld JEDEM bekannt wie der Hase läuft, damit sollte der Plan B und C immer umgehen können. Plan A klappt meist eh nicht umsobald die ganze Sache etwas komplexer wird.




Warum redest du ständig über Zulieferfirmen? Von denen wissen wir doch garnichts über ihre Zusagen, weswegen wir auch nichts über deren Professionalität sagen können. Hier gehts um Pinion.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2012)

Weil die Zulieferer die sind an den es hängt. Pinion selber wird keinerlei Einluss auf den Liefertermin der Zulieferer haben. Da kann Pinion moralisch, professionell oder sonstwie handeln wollen, es wird sich nix ändern.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2012)

mit Arbeitsplätzen argumentiert man gerne, wenn es um den Profit geht.

aber warum sind diese Firmen eigentlich ZULIEFERER geworden,
wenn doch die Arbeitsplätze in der Zielfirma besser aufgehoben wären und man auch schneller reagieren könnte?

Die Lagerhaltung auf die Strasse zu verlagern hat mir damals schon nicht gepasst.

und über Moral, Ethik und Verpflichtung gegenüber Arbeitsplätzen sollte man nicht diskutieren.
Am Ende zählt nur der shareholder Value - und nicht Horst von Band 5 der leider mit 55 gekündigt wird.

Wir sind hier bei Nicolai schon ganz gut aufgehoben...
Man bestellt einen Rahmen, der ggf. nach den eigenen Vorstellungen im Betrieb gefertigt wird.
Dann gibt es ein Produktionsdatum für das Teil und zumeist klappt das.
Und eine Verzögerung kommt durch die Produktion zustande und nicht durch Dritte.

Taiwan ist weiss Gott kein dritte Welt Land für Rahmenproduktion,
dort kommen echt gute Rahmen her.
Und Pinion ist einfach eine Ausstattungsoption, die sich erst mal beweisen muss.
leider eben ohne Alternative - wenn Shimano nicht liefert gibt es noch Sram oder Rohloff oder Acros ;-)

Am Ende entscheidet jeder für sich, was er will.
mein Credo ist, nur etwas zu kaufen, das im Moment der Entscheidung auch käuflich ist.


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2012)

@pikto

Indem man einen Liefertermin nennt/vereinbart/mehr oder minder verspricht sollte man sich verpflichtet fühlen diesen einzuhalten.

was du anscheinend professionalität nennst, das nenn ich verarsche auf ganzer linie.

und deine arbeitsplatzargumentation ist eins der vorzeigeargumente dem man sich bedient, das man der masse vor die fresse wirft um die leute ruhig zu stellen, um die masse zu belügen, ganz einfach um wahre motive zu verschleiern.

man handelt aus profitgier, aus geld-und machtgeilheit, aus dem hintergrund von finanziellem egoistischem wachstum.


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2012)

@der gute: Zulieferer gibt es oftmals deswegen, dass es für Firma X nicht lohnt sich eine Fertigung für Präzisionsschmiedeteile hin zu stellen. Wenn Aber Firma X, Y und Z Interesse an solchen Bauteilen haben kann Firma A sich die Fertigungsstraßen dafür hinstellen und gescheit kostendeckend arbeiten und kann über die 3 Firmen für eine etwas konstantere Auslastung sorgen.
Das es keine große Lagerhaltung mehr gibt, bis zu einem gewissem Grad rumliegendes Kapital zu minimieren ist ok. Wenn die Lagerhaltung komplett aufgegeben wird und die Produktion auf stundengenaue Lieferung angewiesen ist wird es aber wirklich deppert!


@trailterror: Ja klar steckt da Profitdenken dahinter, kaum Jemand würde für lau Arbeiten gehen und Friede Freude Eierkuchen für Jeden gibt es einfach nicht. Willkommen im echtem Leben. Wenn es dich stört, bau eine eigene Firma auf und versuch es besser zu machen und viel Spaß am vorraussichtlichem Scheitern 
Professionalität ist es mit soetwas umgehen zu können


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2012)

Sorry, aber Ich kann dein echtes leben, indem man keine rücksicht auf andere nimmt einfach nicht gutheissen, so echt es auch sein mag...

Ja, es gibt sie noch, die menschen die aufgrund von überzeugung tätigkeiten/ arbeit/hilfe ohne finanzielle belohnung tun; wer weiss, vielleicht gehen sie sogar zufriedener/erfüllter ins bett als ein top manager mit gefülltem porte monnaie und einem dauerhaft aufgesetzten fassadenlächeln der beim xten geschäftsessen nur geschleimt und wissentlich falsche verpsrechen ausgesprochen hat.

Ja, es gibt sie noch, die menschen welche luxus anders definieren als über ein prächtiges sparkonto zu verfügen.

Ja, es gibt sie noch, die menschen welche idealistische prinzipien hochhalten.

Ja, es gibt sie noch, die menschen welche es nicht gut heissen, dass die ökonomie die politik diktiert.

......


Ja, solche leute gibts auch noch, welche abends guten gewissens in den spiegel schauen können!


Willkommen in den parallelgesellschaften!


----------



## Ge!st (9. Mai 2012)

Ich bin Freiberufler und habe über die Jahre noch keine einzige Terminzusage nicht eingehalten, selbst wenn es knapp wurde, dann habe ich eben voll rangeklotzt, wie es so schön heißt. Für mich gilt ein Termin und ich sehe mich da im Wort. Jeder möchte doch, das Abmachungen und Zusagen, die einem gemacht werden, eingehalten werden und so sollte man auch selbst handeln.

Es zählen heute in der so tollen modernen globalisierten Welt keine Werte mehr außer Geld, ich finde das bedauerlich, aber das ist leider die Realität. Eine Zusage gilt heute kaum noch was, ein Handschlag ist nichts mehr Wert, das ist heute sogar schon auf der Ebene kleiner Handwerksbetriebe angekommen, schon da werde all zu oft Zusagen und Termine nicht eingehalten.

Ich halte das für keine gute Entwicklung und ich denke, das immer mehr Menschen dies ebenfalls so empfinden! Deswegen kann ich die Enttäuschung wirklich gut verstehen.


----------



## M8184 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich gebe Piktogramm zu 100% recht, genau so läuft es nunmal. Und es ist leider völlig ausgeschlossen daran etwas zu ändern.


----------



## M8184 (9. Mai 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich bin Freiberufler und habe über die Jahre noch keine einzige Terminzusage nicht eingehalten, selbst wenn es knapp wurde, dann habe ich eben voll rangeklotzt, wie es so schön heißt. Für mich gilt ein Termin und ich sehe mich da im Wort. Jeder möchte doch, das Abmachungen und Zusagen, die einem gemacht werden, eingehalten werden und so sollte man auch selbst handeln.
> 
> Es zählen heute in der so tollen modernen globalisierten Welt keine Werte mehr außer Geld, ich finde das bedauerlich, aber das ist leider die Realität. Eine Zusage gilt heute kaum noch was, ein Handschlag ist nichts mehr Wert, das ist heute sogar schon auf der Ebene kleiner Handwerksbetriebe angekommen, schon da werde all zu oft Zusagen und Termine nicht eingehalten.
> 
> Ich halte das für keine gute Entwicklung und ich denke, das immer mehr Menschen dies ebenfalls so empfinden! Deswegen kann ich die Enttäuschung wirklich gut verstehen.


 
In einem kleineren Betrieb ist das sicherlich noch machbar, aber man kann davon ausgehen das die Fehlenden Bauteile eher von einem großen Zulieferer kommen. Und den interessiert das mal überhaupt nicht ob er die Zusagen an so eine Minifirma wie Pinion einhalten kann oder nicht.


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2012)

Du beschreibst das problem doch selbst und widersprichst dir!

"Es interessiert ihn nicht" heisst nicht: es ist nicht machbar. Es ist machbar, wenn man will; man will nur nicht....


----------



## Piktogramm (9. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube egal wie ich versuche dir verständlich zu machen, dass ich keine Chance habe meinen Standpunkt dir gegenüber klar zu machen. Nur soweit, was du gerade beschrieben hast sind (westlich) idealisierte moralische Grundsätze. Wobei ein zwischenmenschliches Zusammenleben und wirtschaftliches Zusammenarbeiten in der professionellen Praxis gewissen ungeschriebene Regeln ergeben haben, um einen möglichst Störungsfreien Ablauf für einen Großteil der Beteiligten zu ermögliche. Einfach deshalb, da der reibungslose Ablauf für Alle real nicht umsetzbar ist, egal wie man es probiert.
Einer dieser Grundsätze ist eben, dass es eine gewisse Flexibilität bei Liefer- und Fälligkeitsterminen gibt. Nie schön aber dennoch üblich. Sicherlich kommst du auch hin und wieder mal irgendwo zu spät an oder aus X-Gründen ist die rechtzeitige Abgabe von irgendetwas nicht möglich. Nach meiner und sicher auch deiner idealen Moralvorstellung alles Andere als nicht wünschenswert. Nur sind weder wir Menschen noch unsere Umgebung ideal sondern real, was eine gewisse Flexibilität erfordert. Eben auch im professionellem Umfeld.


Edit Freiberufler: Wenn die gesamte Arbeitsleistung selbst durchführbar ist, kann man durch eigenen Aufwand Mängel von Außerhalb "gut" kompensieren. Braucht man aber ein Präszisionsschmiedeteil aus einer 5.000.000 Maschine hat man als Freiberufler oder 10 Mann GmbH einfach keine Chance wenn sich andere vordrängeln/vorkaufen. Was sollen 10 Leute da bitte machen? Die erfoderlichen Beträge bekommt man durch Nächstenliebe leider nicht zusammen und selbst mir harter 80h Woche kann ein ehrlicher Mensch die erforderlichen Beträge nicht erarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die_Allianz (9. Mai 2012)

laber laber... Was habt ihr denn für Ansichten? 
Leute wie einige hier sind daran schuld das man als Kunde in Deutschland inzwischen froh sein muss wenn man demütig fragen darf ob der Verkäufer/Dienstleister/Handwerker usw. den Zeit und Lust habe.

Verdammt wir sind die Kunden! Ich mache einen Vertrag oder eine Absprache das ich mein Geld gegen eine Leistung oder Ware tausche! Und zu diesem Handel gehört auch der Zeitpunkt! Wenn dieser nicht eingehalten wird geh ich wenn ich es woanders bekomme zum nächsten, wenn nicht wird der Preis gesenkt, denn die Hälfte der von mir gewünschten Leistung wurde nicht eingehalten!

Dieses Kunden-Verkäufer-Verhältnis ist in Deutschland total gestört, und das ist unzweifelhaft falsch


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2012)

Das ziel sollte sein, dass der idealzustand zum realzustand wird; dass dies nicht immer umsetzbar ist geht klar; die gründe sind halt entscheidend. das ekelhafte, ungerechte vordrängeln/vorkaufen ist mein hauptproblem dabei! Man probiert es nicht, da man es schlichtweg nicht beabsichtigt. Es gibt nur ein hauptantrieb, ein mittelpunkt um den sich alles dreht! Deshalb geht man über leichen; das ist mir ein dorn im auge.

Üblich, üblich, üblich....dein "üblich" ist kein vernünftiges argument. Vieles war mal üblich; gut dass manche traditionen nicht mehr üblich sind.


----------



## the-ed (9. Mai 2012)

...und ich dachte immer, ich sei ein hoffnungsloser Idealist und Gutmensch - bin aber wohl mit der Zeit immer weiter ins Zyniker-Lager abgerutscht 

trailterror: deine Ansichten ehren dich, und ich geb' dir grundsätzlich recht, aber sowas kannst du nicht von-jetzt-auf-gleich global umsetzen. Im persönlichen Umfeld mag das durchaus funktionieren, aber sobald das Verhältnis zwischen den Parteien zu unpersönlich wird, kannste Moral, Ehre usw. unter den Teppich kehren. Da zählt nur wer laut und stark ist.
Vielleicht liegt das an der Natur der Menschen, vielleicht auch nur an deren Erziehung (da gäbe es zumindest noch Hoffnung, dass wir das ändern können).

In unserer heutigen, globalisierten, marktwirtschaftlich geprägten Realität wird man allerdings mit derartig idealistischen, vielleicht auch naiven Ansichten leider ziemlich schnell weggefegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Ich gebe Piktogramm zu 100% recht, genau so läuft es nunmal. Und es ist leider völlig ausgeschlossen daran etwas zu ändern.



Wenns denn irgendwann zu krass wird, dann wird es sich von selbst ändern, bzw. zumindest wird es zu einem Selbsänderungsprozeß führen.
Hatten wir ja vor kurzem erst, da ist genau diese Denkweise im Bankengewerbe zu krass geworden

G.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2012)

und wem hats geschadet?

dem Anleger und den Regierungen bzw. den Staatshaushalten


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte damit schon das ich diese Einstellung dumm, einfältig und abartig finde.

G.


----------



## Oldboy65 (9. Mai 2012)

Tja Leute, willkommen im Kapitalismus


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2012)

wie schön, das ich kein "Business" machen muss!


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie schön, das ich kein "Business" machen muss!



Finde ich auch. Bei mir hamse gestern wieder eingebrochen 

Alles was sie/er/es erbeutet hat sind 38,08..... laut Kassenbuch 

Wär z.B. auch ein gutes Argument für Lieferverzögerungen 

Ich kann verstehen das hier einige sauer sind, das geht aber wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2012)

@the ed

VerrÃ¤ter 


VerÃ¤nderung braucht allgemein meistens zeit und eine gewisse gedeiungsphase. Mit dem richtigen auslÃ¶ser zur richtigen zeit kann sich so ein prozess aber auch mal ruckartig vollziehen.
Solche VerÃ¤nderungen beginnen in den kÃ¶pfen der menschen, was mir rational nicht unmÃ¶glich erscheint.

Ob wir determiniert oder undeterminiert sind ist wohl eine frage die es noch zu klÃ¤ren gibt  dennoch denke ich, dass unsere vernunft die fÃ¤higkeit besitzt auch Ã¼ber einer determiniertheit zu stehen...

Wie dem auch sei: wo und in welcher welt wir grÃ¶sstenteils leben ist mir bewusst, viele 'normalitÃ¤ten' kann ich halt net nachvollziehen und manches wiedert mich teilweise an..


@guru

Das ist ja mal richtig ********...der dieb ist jetzt schon gestraft genug; fÃ¼r 38â¬ jetzt so ein paranoia stress auf den schultern zu haben


----------



## NRW-1604 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo und guten morgen.

Mal zurück zur Naben-Frage 

Es läuft also wohl bei dem Pinion auf eine singlespeed-Nabe mit Freilauf hinaus...
Gibt es sowas eigentlich mit 12x135mm Steckachse? Habe nichts dergleichen gefunden. 
Ich fände es etwas schade ein AM mit 20x110mm Steckachse vorne aufzubauen und dann hinten einen Schnellspanner dran zu schrauben.

Welche Naben werden denn bei einem Nucleon o.ä. gefahren? da müsste sich doch die gleiche Problematik einstellen, oder?

BTW: die Seiten der meisten Hersteller von Fahrradkomponenten sind sowas von uninformativ... Anstelle die wichtigsten Maße, Optionen etc. mal übersichtlich darzustellen, ballern die einen voll mit blabla, wo man erst mal nachschauen muß, was die meinen. Besonders weit vorne: FOX, da steht nicht mal das Einbaumaß der Gabeln (gut, bei den anderen auch nicht besser). Nicolai hat da m.E. auch noch Nachholbedarf, so aktuell und informativ wie die Seite mal war ist sie auch nicht mehr..: Flash ist nicht alles!

Grüße


----------



## Triple F (12. Mai 2012)

Das Nucleon benötigt den Einbau einer COR-Nabe, die im Lieferumfang enthalten ist. 

Ich dachte an eine CK-Nabe mit Steckachse, sollte stabil genug sein.


----------



## NRW-1604 (12. Mai 2012)

Wäre die COR nicht auch für das Pinion geeignet? (Umgedreht quasi)?
Bei Chris King finde ich keine Nabe, die den Anforderungen entspricht (12x135 + singlespeed), oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Ge!st (12. Mai 2012)

Die COR-Nabe wird beim Pinion nicht funktionieren, das fängt schon bei der Einbaubreite an, dann hat die Nabe selbst keine Lagerung und eine Bremsscheibenaufnahme gibt es auch nicht.

Für das Pinion kann man jeder Nabe einsetzen, die von der Einbaubreite und der Achse passt und als Singlespeed-Version verfügbar ist oder umgebaut werden kann wie z.B. von Hope die Pro II Evo.


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. Mai 2012)

> Für das Pinion kann man jeder Nabe einsetzen, die von der Einbaubreite und der Achse passt und als Singlespeed-Version verfügbar ist oder umgebaut werden kann wie z.B. von Hope die Pro II Evo.



Meines Wissens nach kann man die Singlespeed-Version der Hope Pro II Evo leider nicht auf 135/20mm umbauen.
Ich habe noch gar keine HR-Singlespeed-nabe gefunden, die auf 135/20mm Steckachse umgebaut werden kann, welche einen Freilauf besitzt, der einigermaßen kleine Einrastwinkel besitzt.
Jedenfalls nicht vom Hersteller vorgesehen.

Wenn es da was gibt: Immer her mit damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (12. Mai 2012)

Statt der Hope Pro II Trial Evo, die ja M10 Schraubbolzen hat, lässt sich z.B. eine normale Hope Pro II Evo 135x12 einsetzen und nutzt dann einfach ein Paar Hope Evo Spacer auf dem Freilauf links und rechts vom Ritzel (so lässt sich auch die Kettenlinie gut einstellen).


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. Mai 2012)

ich meinte natürlich nicht 135x20mm, sondern 135x12mm.

Der Freilauf der normalen Hope Pro 2 Evo hat aber einen ziemlich großen Auslösewinkel.
Ich werde den Freilauf meiner DT440 auf 36Zähne umbauen und die Kassette ebenfalls mit so ähnlichen Spacern versehen.

Schöner wäre natürlich eine echte Singlespeed-Nabe!


----------



## Ge!st (12. Mai 2012)

Der Leerweg wird meiner Meinung viel zu dramatisiert. Ich habe bei meinem AM eine Hammerschmidt im Einsatz (hat auch einen Leerlauf) und habe noch nie merkbar ins Leere getreten, egal ob mit der Deemax HR-Nabe oder gar einem HR mit Hope Nabe.


----------



## wowbagger (13. Mai 2012)

http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/NABE/-1G-GRAVITY/Singlespeed-HR-Nabe-schwarz-32L::463.html

Die hier ist mein Favorit!


----------



## hoschi2007 (13. Mai 2012)

Aber auch nicht mit 12mm Steckachse möglich, oder?


----------



## NRW-1604 (13. Mai 2012)

Genau das ist das Problem, was ich auch habe: die ganzen genannten Naben sind alle sicher gut, aber haben eben keine Steckachse, die ja doch um einiges praktischer ist und auch sicherer als so zwei M10 Schräubchen.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die ersten AM's oder Alutechs dieses Problem lösen. Nicolai wird sich hoffentlich was einfallen lassen...


----------



## OldSchool (13. Mai 2012)

Singlespeednaben verbaut man meistens in horizontal geschlitzten Ausfallenden um die Kettenlänge anzupassen, deshalb verwendet man Schraubachse oder Schrauben in der Hohlachse. Schnellspanner halten nicht zuverlässig.


----------



## M8184 (13. Mai 2012)

Die DT240s Singlespeed lässt sich auf 135x12 umbauen -> durch andere Endkappen und Achse aufbohren


----------



## wowbagger (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe mit Acros telefoniert und die sagen das die Nabe
232.02.506 â Singelspeed Nabe; schwarz
mit dem Conversion Kit:
224.02.901CRW_TA12 â AchsKit; 12mm Steckachse; 135mm
zum Umbauen geht.
mfg wowbagger


----------



## NRW-1604 (15. Mai 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit Acros telefoniert und die sagen das die Nabe
> 232.02.506  Singelspeed Nabe; schwarz
> mit dem Conversion Kit:
> 224.02.901CRW_TA12  AchsKit; 12mm Steckachse; 135mm
> ...



Hm, finde die Nabe nicht, meinst Du vielleicht 232.02.50*5*?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRW-1604 (15. Mai 2012)

zur Info: "Industry Nine" baut die "Enduro" als singlespeed mit 12x135...
Habe da mal angefragt, die Laufräder machen einen guten Eindruck - habt Ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit?

Ich persönlich finde die "Eigenbau??"-Speichen der Hersteller ja schöner als die "Standard"-gekröpften - Ihr wisst shon, was ich meine ??
Wie steht Ihr dazu?

So wie ich das jetzt überblicke bekommt man wohl von allen (kleineren) Nabenbauern da eine Lösung, ohne irgendwas aufbohren zu müssen. D.h., entweder direkt oder über den Umweg "conversion kit".


----------



## wowbagger (15. Mai 2012)

NRW-1604 schrieb:


> Hm, finde die Nabe nicht, meinst Du vielleicht 232.02.50*5*?



Stimmt, wegen dieser Nabe habe ich mit Acros telefoniert. Parallel dazu habe ich die obige Nummer aus der email die ich noch von Acros erhalten habe rauskopiert. Entweder es ist ein Zahlendreher oder es ist so, daß die Nummer mit der Endung .506 schon auf 12x135mm Steckachse umgebaut ist. Der Support meinte man könne als Händler die Nabe auch schon so bestellen. Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal dort anrufen.

Ich persönlich finde Sapim X-Ray Speichen tiptop. In Verbindung mit einer Singlespeednabe sollte sich damit ein recht ordentliches (zum AM passendes) HR aufbauen lassen.
mfg wowbagger


----------



## gfx (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi all

Eine Alternative sind die Single-Speed-Naben von Industrynine.net :
- 3° Leer-Winkel / 120er Verzahnung => ideal für Pinion bikes?
- 10x135, 12x135, 12x142 etc...
- 74mm Flanschabstand
- viele Farben
- 530g für Vorder- und Hinternabe...

hope that helps... ;-)

Gruss, G.

P.S.:http://www.industrynine.net/Hubs


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade meinen Helius AM Pinion bekommen. 

Ich habe vorn ein 30er Kettenblatt und Hinten ein 26er Ritzel.


Fahrt ihr auch diese Kombi oder hat einer von euch die kleinen 24er und 21er Zahnräder im Einsatz?


----------



## drurs (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Ich fahr seit kurzem das 24er Blatt zum 26er Ritzel; endlich schön viele Berggänge und in der Ebene reichts immer noch locker (sind ja schließlich genug Gänge da...;-)
Ist allerdings auch das ion18 mit guten 19 kg und Downhillreifen

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Oktober 2012)

drurs schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fahr seit kurzem das 24er Blatt zum 26er Ritzel; endlich schön viele Berggänge und in der Ebene reichts immer noch locker (sind ja schließlich genug Gänge da...;-)
> Ist allerdings auch das ion18 mit guten 19 kg und Downhillreifen
> 
> ...



So war auch mein Gedanke 
Hast Direkt bei Pinion Bestellt? Was Kosten die Teile? Wie lange brauchen die zum Liefern?


----------



## drurs (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
erstmal telefonisch nachgefragt, dann bestellt per mail 
(entweder [email protected] oder [email protected] wenn ich mich recht erinner..)
Kosten: 46,90 (übrigens 39,90 fürs Ritzel) + 4,20 Versand.
Laufzeit der Bestellung: ziemlich genau 1 Tag! 

Der untere Drehpunkt liegt jetzt übrigens genau auf Höhe des Kettenblattes, also kein Problem mit Pedalrückschlag oder so (weis aber nicht ob der Drehpunkt am AM gleich ist wie beim Ion)

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Oktober 2012)

Was ich mich gerade frage... 

Warum hat mein AM Pinion eigentlich ein Schaltauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal um bei der Wahl des Kettenspanners flexibel zu sein...
apropo: Denk dran, falls Du das Kettenblatt tauschst, daß Du dazu den Spezialschlüssel brauchst.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß mit deinem AM
Uli


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Oktober 2012)

drurs schrieb:


> Ich denke mal um bei der Wahl des Kettenspanners flexibel zu sein...
> apropo: Denk dran, falls Du das Kettenblatt tauschst, daß Du dazu den Spezialschlüssel brauchst.
> 
> Viele Grüße und viel Spaß mit deinem AM
> Uli



Hmm... Hätte ich das eher gewusst hätte ich angefragt ob das Schaltauge weg Gefräst werden könnte...

Jep. Dran gedacht und vorhin auch schon Kettenblatt, Ritzel, das Werkzeug und den Zahlenring in Rot Elox Bestellt.


----------



## wowbagger (24. Oktober 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Hmm... Hätte ich das eher gewusst hätte ich angefragt ob das Schaltauge weg Gefräst werden könnte...
> 
> Metallsäge und Edding hilft...


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Oktober 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Helius-FR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... Hätte ich das eher gewusst hätte ich angefragt ob das Schaltauge weg Gefräst werden könnte...
> ...


----------



## Schoschi (31. Oktober 2012)

Super aussagekräftiger Test in der Freeride, zum Glück zahl ich kein Geld für das Heft...
Bergwertung geht an die Kettenschaltung, getestet an einer Bergaufwaldautobahnpassage....ganz großes Kino.....wär eigentlich was für Pro7 Galileo.
Beim Fanes schlägt die Kette an die Kettenstrebe! Wie schauts da beim Helius aus? Bei meinem AM hab ich noch nix gehört bei moderater Kettenspannung. Vielleicht schaffts man auf ner ordentlichen DHStrecke....


----------



## Spletti (1. November 2012)

also ich hab den test eben gelesen und fand ihn gut. aber du hast recht, so aussagekräftig ist er nun auch wieder nicht...mal schauen wann der langzeittest kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (1. November 2012)

naja, was will man da testen ...wer etwas logisches Denkvermögen hat kann sich dieses 
Resultat aus den technischen Daten zusammenreimen.

dass es funktioniert, dürfte bei einem deutschen Produkt mit so langer Testphase 
selbstverstädlich sein, sofern keine unvorhersehbaren Mängel an Zulieferteilen auftauchen.


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2012)

stimmt auch wieder, man kann ja net alles auf einmal testen. Aber grad bei weng technischen Bergaufpisten machts richtig Laune. 
Letze Woche mein Spezl mitm normalen Mtb hinter mir beim verblocken Bergauffahren. Zuerst hats hinter mir gescheppert, dann geflucht, dann gestoppt, dann nur nach vorne gebrüllt: Du und dein scheiß Pinion.......! Das war dann fast weng wie nen Ampelsprint gewinnen....


----------



## zingel (1. November 2012)

:d


----------



## Jack22001 (7. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder, man kann ja net alles auf einmal testen. Aber grad bei weng technischen Bergaufpisten machts richtig Laune.
> Letze Woche mein Spezl mitm normalen Mtb hinter mir beim verblocken Bergauffahren. Zuerst hats hinter mir gescheppert, dann geflucht, dann gestoppt, dann nur nach vorne gebrüllt: Du und dein scheiß Pinion.......! Das war dann fast weng wie nen Ampelsprint gewinnen....



hehe sehr geil, dann werd ich das mit meinen spezis auch mal so machen


----------



## Lasse (7. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Super aussagekräftiger Test in der Freeride, zum Glück zahl ich kein Geld für das Heft...
> Bergwertung geht an die Kettenschaltung, getestet an einer Bergaufwaldautobahnpassage....ganz großes Kino.....wär eigentlich was für Pro7 Galileo.
> Beim Fanes schlägt die Kette an die Kettenstrebe! Wie schauts da beim Helius aus? Bei meinem AM hab ich noch nix gehört bei moderater Kettenspannung. Vielleicht schaffts man auf ner ordentlichen DHStrecke....



Was stört dich am Test? Ich war für den Vergleich auf unterschiedlichen Strecken bergauf unterwegs. Auch auf verblockten Trailpassagen. Signifikante Vorteile des Getriebes konnte ich da nicht rausfahren. Vielleicht liegts doch eher an den Fahrkünsten deiner Kumpels  Die Vor- und Nachteile waren durchaus aussagekräftig dargestellt, oder nicht? Besser, als mit zwei quasi identischen Bikes den Vergleich zu machen gehts doch eigentlich nicht? Ich hatte den gleichen Test vor ein paar Jahren mit Suntour gemacht, da hat das Getriebe deutlich verloren. An dem Ding hatten die Herren Injenöre auch jahrelang rumentwickelt. Trotzdem wars dann Murks. Funktionalität aus einer langen Entwicklungszeit "herauszulesen" finde ich auch für überdurchschnittlich kompetente Forenhardcoruser problematisch  Wo deine inhaltliche Kritik ansetzt, wüsste ich gerne. Langzeitaussage folgt.
Gruß Chris


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2012)

Lasse schrieb:


> Was stört dich am Test? Ich war für den Vergleich auf unterschiedlichen Strecken bergauf unterwegs.



Im Test steht unter "Bergauf" nur...


> Kurz vor Ende des Ansteigs flacht die Schotterpiste langsam ab.



Das Vermittelt nicht wirklich das du damit auch Trails hochgefahren bist. Ich muss aber auch gestehen das ich den Artikel, den ich im übrigen sehr gut fand, nicht nochmal komplett durchgelesen habe.


----------



## Schoschi (8. November 2012)

Servus Chris,

war weng assig kritisiert von mir, hat mir im Nachhinein auch nicht gefallen wie ich mich ausgedrückt hab....man muss echt aufpassen was man ins Forum schreibt
Ist im allgemeinen ein guter Artikel und schön gemacht, nur für nen objektiven Vergleich zwischen Pinion und Kettenschaltung fehlt meiner Meinung nach mehr noch der Schwerpunkt fürs Bergauf. Die Vorzüge die Getriebefahrer zu schätzen wissen oder Pinionkunden dazu veranlassen soviel Kohle auf den Tisch zu legen blieben meiner Meinung nach auf der Strecke. Auf verspielten Trails mit kurzen, technischen Zwischenanstiegen z.B. ist ein Getriebe unschlagbar.
Hab den Text nicht mehr im Kopf aber das mit dem Kettenschlagen beim Fanes hat für mich den Eindruck vermittelt dass man immer noch das Geschepper ertragen muss. Mein dünn abgeklebtes Helius ist frei von Kettengeräuschen. Das ist eigentlich das coolste an der Kiste
War etwas entnervt vielleicht weil ichs grad von allen Seiten abgekriegt hab: Was willstn mit dem Hobel, viel zu schwer, viel zu teuer, schalten unter Last geht net, in der Freeride steht auch dass bergauf schlechter ist, Wirkungsgrad......Bla Bla Bla. Und alles von Leuten die es vorher nicht gefahren haben......
Sicherlich kann man nicht alles an 2 Tagen ausprobieren, dann wär der Sport auch zu langweilig. Der Langzeittest wirds zeigen.......

Grüße

PS: auch ne coole Kuh als Avatarbild


----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mein dünn abgeklebtes Helius ist frei von Kettengeräuschen. Das ist eigentlich das coolste an der Kiste


 ha, das ist *es* für dich

Ich kann nur sagen, Schaltet vieeeel schneller und (_genauer_)besser als ´n Kette, kann mehrere Gänge auf einmal überspringen, Schaltet auch unter last Hoch(_bis auf 2 Gänge wo nur ein wenig "druck" von die Pedale genommen werden muss_), braucht fast keine Pflege, weniger Kettenverschleiß, und und und  mein Pinion
Einzige nachteil ist der Anschaffungswiederstand im Kopf!


----------



## Spletti (8. November 2012)

Anschaffungswiederstand im Kopf^^


----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2012)

Stimmt doch, auf dauer ist ein Pinion gar nicht Teuer 
Möchte gar nicht rechnen wieviel Ketten, Ritzel und Kettenbätter ein Pinion-leben hällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (8. November 2012)

.


----------

